# Apple joke on Futurama



## wdw_ (Mar 31, 2002)

They just had a parody of the 1984 Macintosh commercial on Futurama. It was a lady throwing a Planet Express package into a gaint screen with Mom on it.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 3, 2002)

I still love the one they did when they were playing a VR game on the net, and the professor appeared and said "Everybody get off the net, I need to make a phone call".


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 3, 2002)

did you see the episode where fry got a virtual Lucy Liu and the professor put a "mac formated" robot in the computer ? hehehe


----------



## dricci (Apr 3, 2002)

The guy who created that and the simpsons loves and uses Macs from what I've heard. He probably makes the writing staff use them, too so that's how they get references to that.

You'll notice in a lot of shows that there is mac related stuff. On Comedy Central I saw an Aqua window in a battle bots ad!


----------



## divibisan (Apr 3, 2002)

> he guy who created that and the simpsons loves and uses Macs



Yeah, in the Simpsons many of the computers are Macs


----------



## CloudNine (Apr 4, 2002)

Futurama Episode 5, "Fear of a Bot Planet"

Leela and Fry are set before a court having been accused of being humans on a robot planet.  The presiding judge is a Mac Classic...


----------



## mrfluffy (Apr 6, 2002)

they had a joke on an episode the other day

"why do jails use win 3000 as a security guard?"

"because it always locks up"


----------



## ulrik (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CloudNine _
> *Futurama Episode 5, "Fear of a Bot Planet"
> 
> Leela and Fry are set before a court having been accused of being humans on a robot planet.  The presiding judge is a Mac Classic... *



also, when they start the human hunt in that episode, you can hear the Mac startup sound!


----------



## symphonix (Apr 7, 2002)

Somewhere in my "archives" I have an image of the Matt Groening "Think Different" poster for Apple. It is based on "Life in Hell", the comic he drew before moving on to the Simpsons and Futurama, and shows the one-eared rabbit character dreaming about his perfect home, complete with a robot butler that bears a striking resemblance to Bender, a rooftop swimming pool that must be only an inch deep to be able to have the TV-room underneath, and highlighted in red, a Macintosh Computer. Signed: Matt Groening.

I would post it but my archives are at home and I am at the uni now.


----------



## Hypernate (Apr 7, 2002)

Have you noticed that these days, all the computers in TV and movies are all macs? Does Apple maybe supply them for advertising? Duh! Though I'm sure they're also used cause of how cool they look. The amount of ads on TV here where the kid has an iMac in his room is astounding! My favourite one was a milk ad where the mother was using her cube, dad was using his TiBook, sister was using her White iBook and sn was using his Blue Dalmation iMac! Four apples... in a milk ad lol! And then the new serious of Absolutely Fabulous! All the comps are Apples! 

Heck, even the cartoons in my french coursebook use them! Actually, they're the onld ones, but they have the blue where the white is and white where the blue is, so apple can't sue them lol!


----------



## Trip (Apr 7, 2002)

Down (up?) here in Utah we get commercials ALL THE TIME that feature either Mac hardware or the actual OS! It's great! I just smile when people look amazed.


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 7, 2002)

I saw a man using a TiBook in a Target ad.

In episode AABF20 of the Simpsons, AKA "30 Minutes Over Tokyo", Homer Lisa And Bart go to a new cyber cafe and all the computers are iMacs.


----------

